# Looking to purchase HGVC after presentation [merged]



## MaeMae (Aug 15, 2015)

So I just got back from a TS presentation and was so tempted to pay 22k for $711 MF and 3400 points every year. In addition to that, they were going to give me 8000 bonus points. It remembered reading topics here and stopped myself. Now my concern is will I be able to buy one without Hilton exercising ROFR. What do I need to be at as far as pricing when I make my final bid on eBay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 15, 2015)

MaeMae said:


> So I just got back from a TS presentation and was so tempted to pay 22k for $711 MF and 3400 points every year. In addition to that, they were going to give me 8000 bonus points. It remembered reading topics here and stopped myself. Now my concern is will I be able to buy one without Hilton exercising ROFR. What do I need to be at as far as pricing when I make my final bid on eBay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can virtually guarantee you you will find 3400 HGCV points for substantially less than $22K without being bitten by ROFR.  Patience is the key.  Are you exclusively interested in Hilton, or are their other systems that may interest you?


----------



## MaeMae (Aug 15, 2015)

I like Hilton. The hotels and service here are always good to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaeMae (Aug 15, 2015)

I also like the point system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil1ben (Aug 15, 2015)

Call Judy Kozlowski or Seth Nock, buy resale, save $15-18,000.00 then come back on the site and thank everyone in about 4 months after you are an owner. Use the $15-$18,000.00 for two trips to Europe and then thank everyone again.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 15, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> I can virtually guarantee you you will find 3400 HGCV points for substantially less than $22K without being bitten by ROFR.



It seems that Hilton will pass on anything a bit over $0.50 per point these days.
They seem too busy selling their excess inventory to exercise ROFR much at this time.

Seth Nock ( www.sellingtimeshares.net ) & Judi Kozlowski ( www.judikoz.com ) are well-respected licensed brokers who specialize in Hilton.
.


----------



## MaeMae (Aug 16, 2015)

*HGVC TS Newbie...*

I have a few more questions. I asked these same questions at TS presentation but still not clear. I really like HGVC because of their point system and don't mind paying the extra $52 to book my vacations online when using points. 

If I purchase 4800 points in Gold season, what am I missing out on if I don't purchase for platinum season.

Is being an elite HGVC really a big deal? 

Where is the best place to buy HGVC so that my MF is lower? Is it best to purchase in Las Vegas or Orlando?

Does Florida have additional taxes that Nevada does not have?

Thank you.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 16, 2015)

Most say being elite is no big deal.  May be nice but perks aren't worth the cost to buy that many points retail

A point is a point when reserving outside of home unit priority.  The buy in cost for gold is less but you are paying more MF.  You pay MF for a 2 br unit in gold season to get 5000 points vs paying MF on a 1 BR unit that gets you 4800 in platinum season.

Annually you would pay the same MF for a platinum 2 br worth 7000 points as you would for a gold week worth 5000 points.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 16, 2015)

I think you could get a 4800 point (Plat 1-BDRM) HGVC Las Vegas Strip or Karen TS for under $2000.  Your MF's would still be in the $700 range.

When you jump to 5000 + points (2-BDRM), the purchase price increases and the MF's jump into the $900 range.

Check the completed listings on eBay for comps.


Check the HGVC Member Guide, for where you're thinking of going, to see the number of points your going to need and the seasons:

http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=19


----------



## presley (Aug 16, 2015)

MaeMae said:


> If I purchase 4800 points in Gold season, what am I missing out on if I don't purchase for platinum season. You don't miss anything, but you pay the same annual fees for less annual points when you buy gold. You need to do the math to figure out if it is worth paying more for platinum upfront vs. paying a lot less for gold, but over the long haul, you have more points with platinum than with gold for the same annual cost.
> 
> Is being an elite HGVC really a big deal? No and as an Elite owner, I can't figure out for the life of me why they push being an elite owner. Last year, they gave us a calendar for being elite. The year before, we got a color brochure. The year prior, a luggage tag.
> 
> ...


Answers in Indigo above.


----------



## Kendall in Texas (Aug 16, 2015)

I've been looking a while and haven't seen any 4800 pts Every Year in Vegas below $3k for sale.  And that includes ebay.  The retailers mentioned here often are all closer to 5k.



Ron98GT said:


> I think you could get a 4800 point (Plat 1-BDRM) HGVC Las Vegas Strip or Karen TS for under $2000.  Your MF's would still be in the $700 range.
> 
> When you jump to 5000 + points (2-BDRM), the purchase price increases and the MF's jump into the $900 range.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaeMae (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah the prices used to be a lot lower then... Guess I just have to wait for that right one. I'm sure there are others doing the same too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaeMae (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks so much... Ok next question. How much would something like this TS near sea world cost. It's up on eBay currently.

  Property Data Sheet

 FIRST USAGE IS FOR 2016


Usage
ANNUAL 4800 HGVC POINTS
Week
Floating
Unit
Floating
Unit Size
1 Bedroom
Maintenance Fee
$857 PER YEAR
Exchange Company
RCI

Amounts Due:
 WINNING BID ONLY
Winning Bid
?
2015 Maintenance Fee
PAID BY SELLER
Closing Costs and Tax
PAID BY SELLER
A $750 SAVINGS
Resort Transfer Fee
PAID BY SELLER




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 17, 2015)

Kendall in Texas said:


> *(1)* I've been looking a while and haven't seen any 4800 pts Every Year in Vegas below $3k for sale.  And that includes ebay. *
> 
> (2)* The retailers mentioned here often are all closer to 5k.



*1.*  I know it's not Vegas, but this Florida eBay listing for a 4800 point HGVC week is the typical price that I see 4800 point Vegas weeks go for ($1350):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HGVC-HILTON...REE-CLOSING-/201406615022?hash=item2ee4c50dee


Unfortunately the current (August) eBay Completed Listings are dropping off to soon, but here are some current Comps:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4800-HGVC-P...eshare-DEED-/381344697850?hash=item58c9ea4dfa

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HGVC-Hilton...424?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9d348738

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HILTON-GRAN...313?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a37a8f09

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-BR-HGVC-a...GREAT-PRICE-/181823615688?hash=item2a558832c8

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hilton-Gran...411?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dd76d92b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HGVC-Hilton...a-Timeshare-/191649535913?hash=item2c9f33d7a9


Here is a 4800 point Vegas eBay comp from May ($1325):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-800-HGVC-...102?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa72b8be6


I wouldn't pay over $1500 ($1350?) for a 4800 point HGVC Vegas, Florida, or CA week.


*2.* I don't know where you're looking at retail prices?  Seth's name and web site are thrown around a lot, so take a look at his web site, under Hilton, and look at the Las Vegas prices (specifically Strip & Karen).  Although there currently aren't any 4800 points TS's (Strip & Karen), there are a number of 5K TS's in the $2000 & $3000 range, definitely below 5K .  When there are 4800 weeks, they usually sell for less than the 5K weeks.

http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/category/listings/hilton/

Because of commissions, I figure retail prices will run at least $1000 higher than eBay prices.  Therefore, I would speculate that a 4800 point Vegas TS would sell for at least $2350 from a TS retailer.

Keep an eye on Seth's site. Plus you can sign up for Judy's email updates.


And speaking of retail sites/agents, have you looked at this site?

http://www.myresortnetwork.com/resorts/HiltonForSale.asp?order=price

Lots of weeks well below $5000, some at $1000.


----------



## holdaer (Aug 17, 2015)

Buyer beware!  Not all ebay listings are equal.

They list a really low price and will say 4,800pts / use year.

Key word "use".  Those listings are priced like EOY.

Usage-- Biennial Odd (Platinum Season)


----------



## MaeMae (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 17, 2015)

holdaer said:


> Buyer beware!  Not all ebay listings are equal.
> 
> They list a really low price and will say 4,800pts / use year.
> 
> ...


 

But, if it states "Annual", it's an annual.  If it states "Even" or "Odd".  It's EOY. They key is Annual, Even, or Odd.

Just because they state use year, it doesn't mean it's an EOY.  The word "use" is not a key to determining if the TS is annual, EOY, bi-annual, or tri-annual.  That doesn't any make sense.


----------



## Kendall in Texas (Aug 17, 2015)

Didn't mean to cause a ruckus. I am specifically talking about 4800 point rooms at Karen and Strip.  The purchase prices for those are higher because the MFs are lower.  I don't view 5000 at Seaworld or 4800 at Mar Brisa as comperable because of the difference.  

That said, there are some great deals on 5000 point deeds in Orlando that may offset the MFs for the first 5-7 years or even more.


----------



## MaeMae (Aug 18, 2015)

*Found one on Seth site*

I found the flamingo but it is not as low as what others have purchased it for. Here are the details:

Address:	3575 Las Vegas Boulevard South
City:	Las Vegas, NV
Size:	1 Bed
Season:	Platinum
Weeks In Platinum Season:	Weeks 9-20, 37-43, 51-52
Points:	4800
Affiliations:	RCI
Rating:	Gold Crown
Price:	$3,750.00
Estimated Maintenance:	$839.80


----------



## Kendall in Texas (Aug 18, 2015)

I got Karen Ave around that price. MFs are quite a bit lower.


----------



## MaeMae (Aug 18, 2015)

Looks like the fellas on eBay want a dollar for every point these days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hurnik (Aug 18, 2015)

Kendall in Texas said:


> I've been looking a while and haven't seen any 4800 pts Every Year in Vegas below $3k for sale.  And that includes ebay.  The retailers mentioned here often are all closer to 5k.



Try Diane Nadeu at timesharebrokersales.com

I got a 5,000 point for $2500 plus closing for Las Vegas Strip.

She may have something for you, but maybe not, I didn't bother looking through all the inventory.


----------



## MaeMae (Aug 20, 2015)

I was hoping to get a 3400 EOY for less than 1K... Looks like prices like that don't exist anymore. The going rate for the Hilton TS has risen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 20, 2015)

MaeMae said:


> I was hoping to get a 3400 EOY for less than 1K... Looks like prices like that don't exist anymore. The going rate for the Hilton TS has risen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I see multiple listings on eBay right now for 3400 points where there is either no bid, or the current bid is considerably less than 1000.  

Some people may not be that motivated and have a high reserve, but the listings are out there


----------



## TheWizz (Aug 24, 2015)

presley said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by MaeMae View Post
> If I purchase 4800 points in Gold season, what am I missing out on if I don't purchase for platinum season. You don't miss anything, but you pay the same annual fees for less annual points when you buy gold. You need to do the math to figure out if it is worth paying more for platinum upfront vs. paying a lot less for gold, but over the long haul, you have more points with platinum than with gold for the same annual cost.
> 
> ...



I got into HGVC Elite via the old times when resale could have it.  Wouldn't pay retail for it by no means.  The only real benefit I've seen is some places give out free breakfast to Elite members, e.g. some in Vegas and some in Hawaii.  But I feel cheated as I didn't get a free calendar this year, like presley did!


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 24, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I see multiple listings on eBay right now for 3400 points where there is either no bid, or the current bid is considerably less than 1000.
> 
> Some people may not be that motivated and have a high reserve, but the listings are out there



Like this one for $102:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hilton-Gran...a-TIMESHARE-/161799455702?hash=item25abffc3d6


----------



## MaeMae (Aug 24, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I see multiple listings on eBay right now for 3400 points where there is either no bid, or the current bid is considerably less than 1000.
> 
> Some people may not be that motivated and have a high reserve, but the listings are out there




I ended up purchasing one but with all the the fees plus the ability to use it this year it came out to 3100. Had to pay for maintenance fees for 2015. I probably could've gotten it for cheaper but for sure I know it's cheaper than buying retail. Thanks everyone for the great advice! I love this site!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaeMae (Aug 24, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I paid that price for use every year rather than every other year.

Now if I wanted to get more points later, is that a pain to do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 24, 2015)

MaeMae said:


> I forgot to mention that I paid that price for use every year rather than every other year.
> 
> Now if I wanted to get more points later, is that a pain to do?
> 
> ...



Yes.  Another purchase cost.  More closings costs.  Another MF.


----------



## MaeMae (Aug 24, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> Yes.  Another purchase cost.  More closings costs.  Another MF.




Shoots... Should've just paid a little more for 5000 points one. Oh well, I'll just have to enjoy what I have 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 24, 2015)

5,000 points & $300 closing costs, for $511:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HGVC-CLUB-O...-2015-Usage-/131582229184?hash=item1ea2e97ac0


----------



## MaeMae (Aug 24, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> 5,000 points & $300 closing costs, for $511:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HGVC-CLUB-O...-2015-Usage-/131582229184?hash=item1ea2e97ac0




That's not what the ending price will be. I'm sure people will start bidding on it and it will sky rocket. That's what I was seeing when I started looking. People where paying 1400 + for 3400 points EOY.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Aug 24, 2015)

MaeMae said:


> Now if I wanted to get more points later, is that a pain to do?



It's very easy. You'll just pay more as mentioned above. You'll have 2 MFs instead of one, but future purchase will be combined with your current account. The exception is if you buy an affiliate. You'll have different accounts, but you can transfer points into the main account.

Hilton doesn't have an option for transferring points to other members. That is really too bad because I think every other points system allows that.


----------



## presley (Aug 24, 2015)

TheWizz said:


> I got into HGVC Elite via the old times when resale could have it.  Wouldn't pay retail for it by no means.  The only real benefit I've seen is some places give out free breakfast to Elite members, e.g. some in Vegas and some in Hawaii.  But I feel cheated as I didn't get a free calendar this year, like presley did!



Did you ever get a free breakfast at HGVC? I get free breakfast at the hotels, but not the timeshares. It's been an hhonors elite benefit and not a HGVC elite benefit, which is easily attainable by having one of their credit cards.


----------

